# Strains Good For Social Anxiety?



## tommy649 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys I'm looking for a relaxing strain that's good for social anxiety, a strain with zero paranoia that just gives you a calm feeling for the body and the mind 
I would appreciate your help folks


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 15, 2011)

BUMP 
come on guys none of you know anything about this condition? I need some help


----------



## woodsusa (Jul 15, 2011)

A good indica strain should do the trick

Speaking of social anxiety, I used to start sweating, profusely, when I would take to an attractive girl I didn't know very well. Time kind of took care of that.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jul 15, 2011)

social anxiety????? get over it lol people are so soft now a days ....ADD, ADHD, social anxiety, next thing you know there will be a diagnosis for fags


----------



## woodsusa (Jul 15, 2011)

Social anxiety is a real problem for some. It's not new, they just put a name on it finally. The brain works in funny ways. What seems silly to one person is a real problem for someone else. Some people have fear of heights, some of confined spaces, some of being outdoors even.


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know an indica is what I'm looking for, just looking for the right one. 
any suggestions for strains that relax the body and slow down the brain. sativas sometimes make me feel like my mind is on overdrive. they make me over analyze everything so I'm looking for the oposite of that


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

GDP if you can get your hands on some, GranDaddyPurp


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks man...unfortunately I'm bound to the seed's that are available online. I wish i could get the clones where i live.... I wish someone will self strains like GDP so they'd be more available to the wide public. anyways you got any suggestions for anything I can get in seed form?


----------



## vh13 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll second the *GDP* suggestion. I've noticed quite a few *other purples* and purple crosses reduce anxiety as well.

Lots of stuff in the *blueberry* line of genetics is good as well, but is often a bit sedative.

*Northern Lights* is quite calming, but is heavier on the sedative side. Very appropriate for evening toke.

Is *East Coast Sour Diesel* available in seed? I dunno... but that one's really good too, though also a bit on the heavy sedative side as well.

Probably my all time favorite calm down strain is *Herijuana*. Heavy sedative medicine.

I don't know how your metabolism will react, but for a bit more sativa influence (better for daytime) mine agrees with things like: *Kali Mist* and *Super Silver Haze* or maybe *Satori*.


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks, I think a sedative effect would be quite beneficial for me so that's good.
I'll check out the strains you mentioned will try to pick one


----------



## crystalman (Jul 16, 2011)

i have anxiety to but for the most part i grew out of it , i think in time this will slowley go away , still have anxiety but nothing like when i was younger


----------



## vh13 (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump, for more suggestions from others.

And while I'm at it:



crystalman said:


> i have anxiety to but for the most part i grew out of it , i think in time this will slowley go away , still have anxiety but nothing like when i was younger


A large portion of my generalized anxiety has gone away with age too. But I also have a genetic condition that causes episodes of very heavy anxiety, among other things. Those clear headed indica strains are a godsend during those times.

Although, regular, daily doses of the clear headed, anxiety smoothing, sativa dominant strains (Kali Mist is my favorite) seems to keep me from having those episodes outright without forcing me to be sedated.


----------



## sheapdog420 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have social anxiety, and I found that the indica's increased my anxiety, while the sativa's decreased it. Basically the sativas allowed me to socialize without the fear associated with being in public. The indicas however made me more self conscious than I already was cause I was having problems functioning even beyond my normal self; this in turn made it worse. I guess different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Willem247 (Jul 21, 2011)

For something that might work is white ruskie. white widow AK 47 X. A nice calming affect, no mind racing or anxiety. Easy to grow with decent yield. The taste is amazing in a vaporizer or smoking.


----------



## Cali chronic (Jul 22, 2011)

Take up Boxing or go dancing Latin is nice


----------



## vh13 (Jul 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention *Strawberry Cough*.

It's a sativa dominant strain that is very good at reducing anxiety, and is also very social.


----------



## woodsusa (Jul 23, 2011)

vh13 said:


> I forgot to mention *Strawberry Cough*.
> 
> It's a sativa dominant strain that is very good at reducing anxiety, and is also very social.


I had a little bit of that and I know why they call it Strawberry COUGH. It will make you cough. I fired one up with my brother and forgot to mention the "cough" thing. He choked for 2 minutes I bet. I acted sympathetic but I was chuckling on the inside


----------



## Murfy (Jul 23, 2011)

i think sativas work best for anxiety-

jillybean is great. all around and especially for anxiety.


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 24, 2011)

Do you think Greehouse seeds bubba kush would be any good for anxiety? I know some people say it's not the real bubba but that's a different story. 
I'm also thinking of getting blueberry gum from g13 labs. heard it's quite mellow and relaxing. 
any other suggestions welcome. if it's clone only don't bother telling me about it, It's just to depressing to hear about those amazing strains I can't have


----------



## tommy649 (Jul 25, 2011)

bump 
anyone know about GHS bubba kush?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 25, 2011)

Greenthumb seeds offers OG Kush and its description says it has"no anxiety"...might be a good choice.


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 26, 2011)

Free lavender seeds if you need them, its a nice strong indica with a very pleasant taste/smell yes kinda like lavender, PM me your area and Ill let you know if Ill be nearby on my roadtrip this weekend and next week


----------



## Prefontaine (Jul 26, 2011)

oops thought i was still in the washington patients category,


----------

